# How much rock?



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I want to add mre rock to my tank but I dont want the bottom to break. I drew an outline on how the bottom looks. My stand is iron and there's not much to it.

Right now i have 4 big pieces of rock in it.










Do you think its wise to add more? or should i be ok


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Big rocks? What is that, big as in big as your head? Or big as in boulder size? As long as you distribute your rocks evenly with no pressure points and don't build them too high to avoiding them crashing down then they should be fine. Don't forget that water weighs a lot too, so it's all about even distribution.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

woo Thanks!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

you could get a piece of plywood or something to fit your stand....


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

the weight is distributed around the edge of the tank ... plywood wouldn't be any better at that than the stand since it supports aquarium all the way around. if it was like some stands and only supporting the out side edges and a few inches in from the edge I'd say to put some support for the middle. but the iron stand should be fine as is. It also depends on the rock you are using. Texas holey rock for instance is verey dense and heavy where as say tufa stone weighs a fraction given they are similar size. you could practicall fill your tank to the top with tufa stone or lava rock and not even come close to stressing anything but the fish that won't have room to swim.  Try to do that with holey rock and we might have a diffrent result.


----------

